

Microsoft Robotics Developer Studio: for now on, it's a free download - evo_9
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/21/microsoft-robotics-developer-studio-for-now-on-its-a-free-dow/

======
joubert
To get more users: it should work on Linux; interfaces with Python, etc.

